# Cat 236B skid lloader



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

heres pik i hope of new cat skid loader i purchased in june 2005 

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=83562">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice lookin' machine BA! :thumbsup: How many hours have you put on it so far? How well do you like it since you have owned it for 7 months?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

To bad you're so far away - I'd let use come out and wear some of the "new" of it!:furious: 
Good looking machine! Thanks for the photo!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

its only got 40 hours on it so far its bin on cple jobs bin used mostly here at topsoil stockpile in tht pik i just got done diggin out area n put in stone by our garage its 70 hp turbo machine had few bugs thy had come out n fix lil piddly thngs thy hadnt done at factry like tighten a fitting n bolts and hose clamps and was back for a recall on a transmission drain hose other tht its a sweet lil maxchine its goin get good wrk out here soon got a pipe job puttin in platic curragated pipe n gopin use it t oo carry it n back fill ditch as diggin wth hoe


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - they are a right handy machine to have around! Wish I could run across one I could afford!


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

caterpillar had program going on one model tht was under 500 a month the one i have is bout 590 a month


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

bigallis,
I could use that right about now.....What is the difference between that Cat and a Bobcat machine? What do you use it for specifically on the job?


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

basically all skid loaders look same bobcat is one the originals thts there copy righted or wat u call it name lot pple call skid loaders bobcats n tht makes me mad lolol differences tween all the skid loaders is engines controls etc bobcats i believe use kubota an deutz power plants our cat has a mitsubishi/cat engine tey are built by mitsubishi and assembled by cat has cat name on engine some others also use perkins dsls which are same as cat dsls cat owns them thy say only thng dffrnt is color of engines

controls the cats like ours everythings in yer hands sterring in left hand loader control in yer right has hand n foot throttle bobcats are sterring in yer hands and bucket control in yer feet i think but not sure thy mght changed tht case skid loaders i know are move levers forward bak too ster n one left one right to turn and bucket in hands ithink i got tht right used have a case 1845 few yrs go i not bein partial but i like cats steering its smoothest i have seen in rubber tire skid loader 

as far as usefullness a skid loader is like a swiss army knife lololol use it for basic drt moving n grading wth bucket or take bucket off add forks for carrying n lifting things or put on a trencher stumpgrinder backhoe vibratory roller rotary brush cutter etc has lot uses hope i answered yer qstions Andy 
:elephant: :thumbsup: :elephant:


----------

